# Treating a Tree



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

An arborist is you best bet. Most will come out to evaluate the problem for free.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Leah's advice is very good. Treating trees is not the same as treating structures.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks to both of you. I'm all for prudent direction.  .


----------

